# Reasons Why You Need Experts to Get Rid Of Your Pests?



## Martinabills (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi,

I am new in this forum.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> They'll come back again at no extra cost to you.


Only if you contract to a reputable company. A lot of scams going on out there. Be careful.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

No different than a plumber or anything else. Maybe you can do easy stuff yourself, but call in a pro for harder problems. Maybe you don't have time. Maybe you are completely clueless. Maybe you don't want to mess up your manicure. Pros have better tools. Maybe you don't want the responsibility. 

Sent from my SM-J337P using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Martinabills said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new in this forum.


WELCOME!

Where are you? That's a vitally important thing to know. Pests in Labrador are very different (sometimes) from what you'll encounter, say, on the fringes of the Everglades.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> WELCOME!
> 
> Where are you? That's a vitally important thing to know. Pests in Labrador are very different (sometimes) from what you'll encounter, say, on the fringes of the Everglades.


Posters with no other posts are often advertising. OP is liked by a pest company near you.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Posters with no other posts are often advertising. OP is liked by a pest company near you.


Duly noted, but I already knew . . . .


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Duly noted, but I already knew . . . .


Sorry, I misunderstood the "Where are you?" :smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> OP is liked by a pest company near you.


No he isn't he was from India. He's no longer here.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> No he isn't he was from India. He's no longer here.


Couldn't the company in Sacramento have hired him to advertise? There is a very large population of East Indians in & around Sacramento. Could be his brother.:smile:

Thx btw.


----------

